# Cable terminators: what's best?



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

(Couldn't find a thread specifically for this -- just point if I missed it.)

In a dedicated HT room, what's the preferred (ie: best sonically) method of terminating speaker cables? Someone once told me wall plugs are bad because they add a weakness to the run -- even the high-end plugs. They look so neat though...

Similarly, when you attach cables to drivers for an IB system, should they always be soldered in place? If so, with what type of solder?

Finally, when plugging in cables, banana plugs etc, should you coat them with any sort of conductive grease? I'm thinking something along the line of thermal paste on a CPU, but rather than heat it conducts electricity, thus improving the connection...


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

John . Use any termination you like makes no difference . also if you have screw terminals on your speakers use them also makes no difference . Who said one has to use a conductive grease :coocoo: again makes no difference If one has to solder use normal solder . Kind regards ,Alan


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you solder, just make sure you use resin core and not acid core solder. Also, since I don't know how much you solder, I'll just remind that when you solder, you must make a good soild mechanical connection before soldering.

Bryan


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi John,

I'd agree that most of it won't make that much difference as long as you have a good physical connection. I use solid banana plugs at both amplifier and speaker ends (well, my mains and center actually force me to use spades, but I used bananas on my previous speakers, which would accommodate them). 

If you want to use wall plates, I think you should be fine as long as you get some of decent quality. Personally, I would probably not use them for the mains, as I like to do a lot of two-channel listening, and I like to keep that path as clean as possible. I don't think that a pair of wall plates will make that much difference, but I have a clean run from amp to speaker, so I just go direct. For center/surround, I'd be fine with wall plates, but those also just happen to be run directly as well.

I've never heard of anyone using a conducting paste of any type, but if you get the right color and market it correctly, you could probably sell it for megabucks to the right guys (I'm thinking $499 for a toothpaste-sized tube) :bigsmile:. I don't think it will make any difference if it's already out there.

The important thing is to use an appropriate-sized cable for the length of your run, and to keep a solid mechanical connection at the terminals.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Bumping this again, does anyone know of a manufacturer that sells *nice looking* wallplates for speaker terminations, HDMI, component, etc? I've seen a few different types around, but they all look very 80s. Something with a brushed metal finish would be nice... :daydream:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

www.markertek.com

If they don't have it, they'll make it.

Bryan


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I also like the speakon connectors. Handle i think 3000Watts from memory per conductor. You can also get nice wallplates for them. Try Jaycar for the plates or Entertainment services one of them sells wallplates.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I just found an Australian site by accident that has some very nice looking wallplates... made using Clipsal plates as the base, so they're certainly well constructed.

View the site here

Here's a question: are all HDMI plugs the same, if they're 1.1 or 1.3? I thought about buying this wallplate, but wondered if the PS3's HDMI 1.3 would work through it... any ideas?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Those should work just fine.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

As for wall plates for HDMI, Parts Express sells the Impact Acoustics RapidRun, which is the only custom wall plate for HDMI on the market (now).

It's nice because it allows varying lengths and the cable is rated for in-wall use.

There are others that make wall plates to use existing cable on, but the runs are limited to around 25' (not active) and the cable is not in-wall rated.


As for speakers connections, I like locking banana plugs or spades whenever possible.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought my wallplates from www.monoprice.com. They were a 5th the cost of the ones at home depot and audio stores. My HDMI wallplate was $8. Everywhere else has them for $40+.

As for the best terminations. I use banana plugs, solder the connection (to prevent oxidation) and then use heatshrink tubing to conceal the connection. Spades are a good option too and generally provide a stronger connection when screwed down. They also make locking banana plugs.


----------

